# [Brazilian NR] 13/13 55:54 MBLD - Diego Meneghetti



## Meneghetti (May 25, 2015)

yay 






@ Brasilia Open 2015 (cubecomps)
Old Pochmann / M2
SS Aurora


----------



## the super cuber (May 25, 2015)

that reaction  

great job!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (May 25, 2015)

Nicely done and cool reaction! :tu


----------



## AlexMaass (May 25, 2015)

Nice!
Please don't tell me there was anyone else competing at that time...
lolmbld in the mall


----------



## Meneghetti (May 25, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> that reaction
> 
> great job!


thanks!



TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nicely done and cool reaction! :tu


thanks! I had no idea there was so many people around me...



AlexMaass said:


> Nice!
> Please don't tell me there was anyone else competing at that time...
> lolmbld in the mall


thanks! nobody was competing!
and yeah... having BLD events and FMC in the mall was a very different experience


----------



## Berd (May 25, 2015)

Gj! That reaction tho! Not comfortable on using comms yet?


----------



## Meneghetti (May 25, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj! That reaction tho! Not comfortable on using comms yet?



thanks Berd!
nope! OP/M2 still feels much safer... gotta work on that though


----------



## OLLiver (May 25, 2015)

Headphone users RIP.
GJ!


----------



## jamessorsona (May 26, 2015)

GJ!!! These videos inspire me to beat our NR which is only 8/8 cubes.


----------



## Dyys (May 26, 2015)

OMG gj i am so jealous my life is worthless


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 24, 2015)

Great job yo


----------

